# Motherboard o procesador



## wblack (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola, les cuento tengo un sobremesa que le he cambiado el procesador. Pensando que era eso, pero sigue igual, no arranca no hace ningún beep, ni nada, he probado con otra fuente, y lo mismo, los ventiladores arrancan normalmente, incluso le he puesto una gráfica nueva y esta tiene un cooler y este funciona también, lo tengo sin memoria ram también, y tampoco, pienso que es la fuente o el procesador está mal,  he puesto el tester y he medido 7,13 en ca, pinchando en el cable negro y en el verde.

saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 18, 2012)

Si haces un puente entre el cable verde y negro, arrancas la fuente y tienes que medir en CC. Entre negro-amarillo, debes obtener 12V CC, entre negro-rojo, debes obtener 5V CC.
De todas maneras por el sintoma que comentas es seguro que tienes la placa base mal. Comprueba que no haya ningun condensador inflado o explotado, tambien comprueba os mosfets.
Sacale una foto a ver si vemos algo. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> he puesto el tester y he medido 7,13 en ca, pinchando en el cable negro y en el verde.


 
Se mide en corriente contínua


----------



## wblack (Oct 18, 2012)

perdonen pero no tengo una cámara mejor... no veo ninguno hinchado o explotado los veo normal.
Respecto a los mosfet no sé lo que son.


un saludo y gracias.


----------



## morta (Oct 18, 2012)

Antes que nada deberías resetear el BIOS, después fijarte si tenes salida de speaker en el conector del panel frontal por que no seria la primera motherboard a la que le deja de sonar el buzzer onboard y poner uno externo. 
En segundo paso vendría bien saber el modelo de la placa y que micro le colocaste para descartar que no este soportado por tu placa o tu BIOS.
Que los ventiladores arranquen no te indica mucho, deberías ver de colocar un monitor en la salida de vídeo onboard o una placa de vídeo pci o en el mejor de los casos un modulo de memoria y una placa post para saber en donde se cuelga el arranque.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> lo tengo sin memoria ram también .
> 
> saludos.


 
Hola.

Ninguna computadora funciona sin memoria.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Ninguna computadora funciona sin memoria.
> .


 
Las modernas encienden y dan señales de vida , se puede acceder al bios creo incluso


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola.

Nunca he arreglado una moderna (tendré que esperar hasta que dejen de serlas).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 19, 2012)

El año pasado con una placa Asrock nueva, hicimos pruebas sin ram y daba pitidos, nunca he visto una que arranque sin RAM , serán que era una placa muy simple 

@wblack , haz estas pruebas haber que resultados da:

Conecta todo, fuente, graficos, ram, procesador, speaker (altavoz del sistema) ecepto las unidades de almacenamiento (usb, dvd, cd, disco duro....), tarjetas adicionales (modem, usb pci, tarjeta red pci...,etc) arranca  la placa y comprueba que de señal, si no da comprueba que de algun pitido, si no, realiza el siguiente paso, 

Quita la memoria ram y comprueba si da pitidos. que no da, realiza el siguiente paso,

Pon la memoria ram de nuevo y quita la tarjeta de gráficos si esque es externa (que no va inetegrada en la plca base) si da pitidos, di cuales, si no da pitidos ocurre lo siguiente:

Dado que has puesto un nuevo procesador, es seguro que sea la placa base.

¿Algún condensador inchando?

Revisa los jumpers, por si hay alguno que no hace bien contacto

Intenta arrancar sin la pila.


----------



## wblack (Oct 19, 2012)

No no da ningún pitido con o sin memorias jaja. Les dejo el modelo iré editando este post tengo prisa.Marca y modelo mother: Foxconn 661FX7MI-S

Procesador: intel pentium 4 HT inside.

Fuente: i-joy ATX-380WB&P4

Memorias ram: INfineon.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 19, 2012)

Vale,  tu placa tiene un conector de alimentacion 4 pines, ademas de tu fuente tener uno como este:






Ese es el de alimentación del procesador, ¿Tienes tester, multimetor, multimetro...? Haber si en los dos cables amarillos que tiene ese conector llegan 12V. Mide en corriente continua haber cuanto da.


De paso mides en los demas , el cable rojo (5v) haber cuanto da y el cable naranja (3.3v) haber cuanto da, ese ultimo dees puntear la fuente con un clip, alambre, entre el cable verde y cualqier negro de la fuente, con eso enciende* pero no le conectes nada*, ni placa, ni discos...

mientras esta puenteada, mides el naranja.

Y el de color morado peudes medirlo tambien, es el de stand by. 

Recuerda, punta roja en el cable de voltaje y punta negra en el cable negro (tierra, masa ground)

Así con esas medidas podremos ver si la fuente entrega bien los voltajes, así descartar o no que el fallo esté ahí.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 19, 2012)

wblack saludos, amigo verifica primero los voltajes de la fuente o busca otra para probar, si estos voltajes estan bien verifica si el procesador calienta sin el disipador puesto, esto lo haces tocandolo con la mano y si si calienta el procesador desconecta la fuente rapidamente, esto quiere decir que puede ser bios que esta mala.


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola, limpia con una goma de borrar tinta los contactos de las memorias y el micro (no el socket, el micro)1, revisa que no haya polvo en los slot de memoria, mide el voltaje de la pila, busca la forma de flashear la BIOS a ciegas ya que no da video, revisa si la placa tiene algunas zonas manchadas o mas oscuras en la parte de atras, justo detras de cada mosfet.

Que lastima que no podes sacar el BIOS, lo podrias programar fuera de la placa, asi he salvado algunos BIOS corruptos, y otros casos mas extraños...

Si nada da resultado puedes lavar con agua destilada y algun detergente desengrasante, o alcohol y secar con un secador de pelo, esperar 24 horas y probar.

Sino puedes buscar una usada, y a esa tirarla por la ventana...


----------



## wblack (Oct 20, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Vale,  tu placa tiene un conector de alimentacion 4 pines, ademas de tu fuente tener uno como este:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5NFyS4kW4...k/IT1vBF2Pabc/s1600/fuente-atx-conector-3.jpg
> 
> ...




Amarillo-negro 12V
Amarillo-negro 12V
rojo 5,08
naranja 3.36
Morado 5,08





EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> wblack saludos, amigo verifica primero los voltajes de la fuente o busca otra para probar, si estos voltajes estan bien verifica si el procesador calienta sin el disipador puesto, esto lo haces tocandolo con la mano y si si calienta el procesador desconecta la fuente rapidamente, esto quiere decir que puede ser bios que esta mala.



SI el procesador si calienta.

Respecto a los mosfet he mirado videos y no sé muy bien. Cómo verificarlos no lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bien tienes las fuente bien. Descartada, entonces la placa base.

Lo de los transistores se hacen 6 pruebas para medirlos, creo que para los mosfet tambiem, de transistores ya no entiendo mucho, ya te explica algún compañero del foto  

Algo de punta roja en base, negra en colector y da tal valor, si inviertes puntas, da 1 que se le dice abierto o infinito, despues punta roja en base y punta negra en emisor da un valor, y inviertes da infinito, así tambien con colectr y emisor, peeeroo lo de los colores de las puntas roja o negra de una manera u otra te de un valor depende de si el transistor es PNP o NPN,... 

Pero mejor que te explique algún compañero, que te lo dirá mejor como hacer las mediciones  

Haber si conseguis encontrar el problema


----------



## djwash (Oct 20, 2012)

moises95, debe revisar los mosfet, y estos tienen gate, drain y source...


----------



## moises95 (Oct 20, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> moises95, debe revisar los mosfet, y estos tienen gate, drain y source...




Entonces ni diea, por eso decía lo de que no se mucho de transistores...  Bueno haber si alguien sabe y le puede ayudar.


----------



## analogico (Oct 20, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces ni diea, por eso decía lo de que no se mucho de transistores...  Bueno haber si alguien sabe y le puede ayudar.



los mosfet  es comun que fallen
y si fallan  es mas facil cambiar la placa
es muy dificil cambiarlos sin las herramientas y  no son mosfet comunes por lo que tampoco es facil encontrarlos

lo unico que te queda es probar el cpu en otra placa


----------



## moises95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Creo que puso el CPU nuevo, si los mosfet están rotos, entonces como dices, placa nueva


----------



## wblack (Oct 21, 2012)

No se pueden cambiar los mosfet? hay alguna forma?


----------



## analogico (Oct 21, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> No se pueden cambiar los mosfet? hay alguna forma?



con una estacion de soldadura de aire caliente

luego esta el problema de conseguir los mosfet
y aun cambiandolos
 no hay garantia de que la placa funcione
puede que alguna parte mas este quemada  
y como todo es smd y no tenemos los planos de la placa

sale mucho mas economico y seguro cambiar  placa


----------



## wblack (Oct 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias, pero todavía no he sacado los valores de los mosfet, no sabemos si puede ser eso o si?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 21, 2012)

wblack saludos, amigo por que haz de cambiar mosfet, si no hay nada que indique que estan malos, el procesador comentaste que calienta entonces sal de duda con el voltaje que lo alimenta, mide en los filtros que se encuentran entre las bobinas de ferrita con referencia R60, esos filtros tienen que tener de voltaje 1.75V y los que estan mas arriba pegado a los perifericos
tienen que tener 12V.


----------



## wblack (Oct 29, 2012)

Eduardo muchas gracias por tus explicaciones te comento, respecto a lo de R60 no me dan esos voltajes, me dan 0,28 0,28 y la ultima 0,12 respecto a los que están más pegados a los periféricos no sé a cuales e refieres. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2012)

¿Que procesador le colocaste? Mencionas que hiciste un cambio de CPU...

¿Verificaste que la mobo soporta ese procesador? ¿La revisión de bios actual que tiene tu mobo Soporta ese CPU?

Date una vuelta por la pag. Web del fabricante de tu motherboard para verificar.

Saludos!


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que procesador le colocaste? Mencionas que hiciste un cambio de CPU...
> 
> ¿Verificaste que la mobo soporta ese procesador? ¿La revisión de bios actual que tiene tu mobo Soporta ese CPU?
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo, mas de una vez me a pasado que la frecuencia del bus del procesador no es "aguantada" por la placa madre y como resultado la placa solo prende los ventiladores pero no hace nada mas.


----------



## wblack (Oct 29, 2012)

claro si además tengo el procesador que tenía porque pensé que sería eso y me fijé que tipo de socket tenía antes de comprar.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Oct 29, 2012)

Aunque el proce tenga el mismo socket que la placamadre esto no garantiza que sean compatible. A mi me a pasado exactamente lo mismo que a ti con unas placas antiguas socket 478 que soportan hasta 533MHz de FSB al ponerle un proce con un FSB de 800MHz.

Suponiendo que no sea el procesador te recomiendo averiguar el voltaje con que este funciona para luego ver si en la placa madre este esta correcto, si encuentras el voltaje correcto en placa lo mas probable es que los mosfets estén buenos, a continuación te recomiendo ver ese voltaje con el osciloscopio, si tiene mucho rizado es probable que estén malos los condensadores por lo que los deberías cambiar, si el rizado se ve "intermitente" podría ser que tenga mala una de las fases del conversor DC-DC, si se ve poco rizado, el voltaje es correcto y estas seguro que el proce es compatible y esta bueno, abría que revisar el resto de la placa. Algunas placas tiene una protección en el conversor dc-dc que hace que cuando el voltaje sea inestable o incorrecto esta se apague pero si tu dices que el proce se calienta lo mas probable es que tu placa no traiga esa protección o el voltaje esta bien y ese no es el problema.

Como puedes ver da harto trabajo reparar una placamadre por lo que varias veces si la placa es de las baratas conviene solo botarla y comprar otra.


----------



## wblack (Oct 29, 2012)

Muchas gracias sebastian por la ayuda, pero el procesadores incluso inferior al que tengo de la misma placa y pasa exactamente lo mismo, respecto al osciloscopio no tengo uno, está fuera de mi alcance...


saludos


----------



## djwash (Oct 29, 2012)

Si no tienes la posibilidad de probar las piezas por separado esta complicada la cosa...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 29, 2012)

wblack saludos, por lo que comentaste no hay el voltaje de los 1.75 v que alimenta el procesador, lo raro es que dices que si calienta en las primeras pruebas, verifica de nuevo si calienta y si no calienta el procesador con la pistola de calor y untandole flux calienta el integrado que se encuentra al lado del procesador, el que tiene pines por los 4 lados este es el encargado de regular la fuente de procesador.


----------



## wblack (Oct 30, 2012)

si que calienta va poco a poco calentandose, y ahora no me dan nada los valores de antes lo que tiene grabado r60.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2012)

No sé la razón de por que deseas reparar esa mobo.... Pero por unos 100USD o menos te puede pillar una Plataforma AMD Brazos o una APU+Mobo+RAM. La cosa es buscarle. Pero, repito... No sé tu caso.

Yo soy algo así, me gusta lo Vintage en cuanto a componentes de PC, pero llega un momento en que ya no se puede conservar las cosas por siempre.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## wblack (Oct 30, 2012)

porque me he gastado el dinero en el procesador y me da rabia xd.


----------



## djwash (Oct 30, 2012)

Es muy (muy (en serio muy) muy) raro que se queme un procesador, asi sea Intel o AMD, creo que por cada procesador que se quema se dañan 10 mother, al menos en el local tenemos muchos mother quemados, y unos cuantos micros muertos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 30, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> porque me he gastado el dinero en el procesador y me da rabia xd.


 que lo compraste nuevo
por la placa que tienes no debiste haber gastado en ella


revisa el socket  una patita puede haberse doblado y no hace contacto


----------

